
Is “Fragrance” Making Us Sick? - clumsysmurf
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/01/toxic-chemicals-fragrance-cosmetics-safety
======
sdiq
I think this an industry that needs disruption. I actually have one such
headache right now as I write this.

I just can't stand most of the fragrances that come with air-fresheners,
detergents, wet wipes, bathing soap, etc. I am thus forced to only use one
particular type of bathing soap that is fragrance free. Unfortunately, one
side effect of the same soap is that it makes my skin feel very dry. The
dryness, therefore, induces occasional flare-ups of eczema. Well, at least, I
can stand that and not the constant headaches. At any given time, you will
find me having anti-histamines and pain-killers in my pocket, just in case.

Fortunately, I live in a country where we can afford house-helps. We actually
have two of such people helping us wiht the daily household chores and we pay
both above the minimum wage in our country. The monthly minimum wage, here,
surprisingly is less than $100. I therefore do not have to do any sort of
laundry and cleaning.

Still, while I cannot quantify the proportion of people of affected by this
problem, I still believe there is a need for fragrance free products out
there. If I had the resources, I would certainly have started such a business.

On the other hand, I can stand quite a number of many other types of scents.
Well, I realize people are different.

